# Everyone is an Apologist



## ReformedChristian (Jun 9, 2010)

I recently watched a video on youtube by Dr Robert Price entitled Apologist are not historians. What I find interesting is the word apologist and historian. Apologist meaning in defense of from the greek word Apologia and of course historian of one who studies history. The flaw I find in Price's arguement is that he does not see that history is part of the many fields of Christian apologetics, mainly things such as church history and so forth. 

Secondly isnt Robert Price not an apologist himself in that he tries to defend his position? Atheist and skeptics laugh at the term apologist but the flaw of this is they are apologist themselves, we all are apologist in that we defend our position and bring forth evidence and arguementation and let people come to their own conclusions. I just thought I throw my two cents in and see what others think.


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree. We all are apologests, as you say atheists included. The atheist is simply ignorant of what the word means, so much for them being so much smarter than us.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 10, 2010)

We are all theologians too, including the atheists. And we are all ethicists and other things that are inescapably part of our humanity.

The atheist makes a poor theologian by denying that the God of Scripture is, and then he has to make a poor ethicist.

E.g. Muslims make formally slightly better theologians than atheists by agreeing that there is a god/God; but still not too hot, as the God they posit is not the God of Scripture.

If you see what I mean?


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> We are all theologians too, including the atheists. And we are all ethicists and other things that are inescapably part of our humanity.
> 
> The atheist makes a poor theologian by denying that the God of Scripture is, and then he has to make a poor ethicist.
> 
> ...


 
Good post Richard!


----------

